# Johnny-O



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I just got a bundle of these in on Friday. Now someone talk some sense into me as I'm considering lighting one up tonight! I know these will be much better in a year or two.... they just look soo good.


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

I'd say burn one so you can get a baseline to compare to in year or so....


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Got a bundle of pigtail shorts on the way 

I'm gonna fire one up asap, to get a baseline. But you raise a good question, I wonder how Johnny feels about the subject ....


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

The aroma is just incredible isnt it? The ones I have bought were so moist, that they needed to dry quite a bit before even entertaining the thought of smoking one.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> The aroma is just incredible isnt it? The ones I have bought were so moist, that they needed to dry quite a bit before even entertaining the thought of smoking one.


John
What size have you enjoyed ?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have had the culebra but no others. All this chat about 'em may cause me to grab a bundle.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

I got a bunch of the corona pigtail wides last month and they look awesome and smoke great but are extremely mild. The challenge will be to let them rest


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

jadeg001 said:


> I just got a bundle of these in on Friday. Now someone talk some sense into me as I'm considering lighting one up tonight! I know these will be much better in a year or two.... they just look soo good.


Light one up Jimmy, what the hell.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

scottw said:


> Light one up Jimmy, what the hell.


It will be my next cigar. Now only if it would stop raining.....


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

As a general rule of thumb I always smoke one ROTT or two weeks after arrival. One I don't have any aged stock as I am pretty new. And two, I want to see what and how aging affects the smoke.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

From everything I have read about these they are better straight off of the table. The guys I know that have smoked them fresh and aged are pretty much at a 100% consensus that fresh is better. I have only had a handfull and to be honest I don't know the age of them. They were a decent medium bodied smoke.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

jadeg001 said:


> It will be my next cigar. Now only if it would stop raining.....


To make it easier on you, I will shoot down by you and grab a few of these out of your vino and will smoke one on the way home. I'll text message you a review so at least you can hear about how good they are. Sound good?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Scott- I'm only a couple hours away, and you are welcome to anything in my vino!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

one day, gotta free up a weekend for a road trip like that but its something to put on the to do list for sure Jim!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Got some Corona's and shorts on the way.....
Hope to try one next week


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Scott I am only down in Hunterdon County... Dont forget Herf In the Surf 2010.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I smoked one of the pig tails yesterday. I will definitely let these guys rest for at least 3 months before thinking of picking another one up. It had been sitting at 65* 65% since I got it and it still was very bitter and horribly plugged. 

That being said- I have great hope for these, I just need to resist temptation for a while.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> Scott I am only down in Hunterdon County... Dont forget Herf In the Surf 2010.


I might just have to make that one John!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Do you know if any small samplers are sold or even a single or two or just big bundles? I want to try some Jonny-O's but I don't want to make a big investment in a bundle if I am not going to like them. I can't exactly sell them if I don't lol


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> Do you know if any small samplers are sold or even a single or two or just big bundles? I want to try some Jonny-O's but I don't want to make a big investment in a bundle if I am not going to like them. I can't exactly sell them if I don't lol


I have never him selling them in small samplers - he does do samplers, but they are usually of 20-25 sticks. I would offer to give you one of mine to try, but like I said in my previous post they need some sleep before they can be enjoyable.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I spoke to Johnny yesterday and he will mix and match sticks but your minimum purchase must be 25 cigars in a bundle


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> I have never him selling them in small samplers - he does do samplers, but they are usually of 20-25 sticks. I would offer to give you one of mine to try, but like I said in my previous post they need some sleep before they can be enjoyable.


Thank you for the info. I definitely understand that.



scottw said:


> I spoke to Johnny yesterday and he will mix and match sticks but your minimum purchase must be 25 cigars in a bundle


Thanks for checking Scott, I appreciate it. Based on that info, it looks like it may be a bit before I try one of the famous and elusive "Johnny-O's" but I will keep them in mind.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

scottw said:


> I might just have to make that one John!


 I hope you can...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> The aroma is just incredible isnt it? The ones I have bought were so moist, that they needed to dry quite a bit before even entertaining the thought of smoking one.


That Avatar looks pretty moist:heh:
On a lighter note i was just informed by John that my order goes out today.
Can hardly wait this is what i got.
$180 shipped:

(7) Pigtail Shorts
(8) Corona Extra Pigtail
(3) VBMF
(7) Ninja Darts

Should be able to post a review next week.:smoke2:


----------



## hdroadking-cl (Mar 17, 2006)

his sticks vary greatly. i've gone through numerous bundles over the past couple of years. some are just excellent fresh, others have an early sick period. the only way to know for sure is to try one. i love em fresh when they are on. i've also had some with a years age that were great. 
got some of the vbmf's too. had to try one fresh and it was very good. seems the bigger sticks are a little easier to handle early. imho.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

hdroadking said:


> his sticks vary greatly. i've gone through numerous bundles over the past couple of years. some are just excellent fresh, others have an early sick period. the only way to know for sure is to try one. i love em fresh when they are on. i've also had some with a years age that were great.
> got some of the vbmf's too. had to try one fresh and it was very good. seems the bigger sticks are a little easier to handle early. imho.


 Just a little cigar p0rn johnny-O VBMF's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Just a little cigar p0rn johnny-O VBMF's


Nice still waiting for mine.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Given the rarity and the overall unknown nature of these smokes, do you suppose someone on here that's highly knowledgeable on the Johnny O line could maybe give a synopsis of the cigar, it's history, vitolas, origins, etc... a sort of cigar bio. Without giving away anything that violates the habanos posting rules of course.

I'm know I, as well as many others would appreciate it.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> just a little cigar p0rn johnny-o vbmf's


wwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnntttttttt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

You guys are killing me. I checked my usual websites and I don't see these....


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have to say the pic was a very unfriendly gesture to those of us who have know idea where to get these. :hmm:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just finished a Johnny-O couldn't wait they got here today.
Had a pigtail short while putting together a new BBQ for Memorial Day.
I gotta say the first half was sweet and creamy. Then it went out. I re- lit it the second half really came to life. Very spicy great tobacco taste i frooze the rest take em out Friday let em sit a couple a days. Gonna break them out for Memorial Day.:banana:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just finished a VBMF what a wonderful cigar. 1st third was woody spicy woody again then leathery. At the half way point it became sour and harsh. :yuck: I was about to put it down. Glad i didn't because it quickly changed to a creamy full body powerhouse. Strong but no longer harsh very spicy at first peppery but then more of a pumpkin pie sort of spice. From there on it was just strong tobacco flavor this bad boy was loaded with Ligero. Never got that nicotine sickness associated with cigars this strong. My conclusion :idea: the tobacco is properly aged and fermented no ammonia smell in any of his cigars. This cigar should age rather well Shame i only got 3 in the sampler. The ash was a killer refused to let go till the last third enjoy the pictures.
:attention:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

VBMF ????
Had a cpl of scotches, so excuse my ignorance....

:ask:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> VBMF ????
> Had a cpl of scotches, so excuse my ignorance....
> 
> :ask:


Yes Alan that's what they are called. This was the sampler i ordered. Don't feel bad bro i just had a couple of bourbons i had to go back and check the email he sent me myself.

(7) Pigtail Shorts
(8) Corona Extra Pigtail 
(3) VBMF
(7) Ninja Darts


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Just finishing a robusto size one( I don't know what it's real name is) right now as I watch the NASCAR Nationwide Series race that I recorded earlier today.

Kind of a slow starter but after about 1/3 of the way in it really picks up in flavor and complexity. A good knuckle burner.'

I have had mine now for a few months and they have definitely improved with some rest time - IMHO.

The main issue I had with the sticks was getting them dried out. They were really high in RH when they arrived and I had to dry box them for about 10 days. Then after putting them back in the humi (65% RH) for about a month and trying one they were still too wet and I had to dry box them for about another week. 

Now they are smoking good and tasting great. I think they will continue to improve with more aging - IMHO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

seegarfan said:


> Just finishing a robusto size one( I don't know what it's real name is) right now as I watch the NASCAR Nationwide Series race that I recorded earlier today.
> 
> Kind of a slow starter but after about 1/3 of the way in it really picks up in flavor and complexity. A good knuckle burner.'
> 
> ...


Mine really were not that wet. I stuck em in the freezer for 3 days took em out. Put em in the fridge for a day dumped em in the humidor. The R/h went up from 65% to 67% and is staying there now for the past day. So they should dry out quickly, yours must have been really fresh when you got them. I agree aging will do wonders for these cigars.:thumb:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> VBMF


Very Big Mutha Futha......!

I liked the first one so much I had to order 2 more bundles. Didn't get any of vbmf yet. They look too scary!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Very Big Mutha Futha......!
> 
> I liked the first one so much I had to order 2 more bundles. Didn't get any of vbmf yet. They look too scary!


You sir are a gentleman. As that is the most polite pronunciation/name i have heard to date. Given to this wonderful cigar.:tape:


----------



## hdroadking-cl (Mar 17, 2006)

just got anothe sampler this week. all were about as "fresh" as i've ever gotten before. tried one and it was so moist it just wasn't pleasant. i have NO doubts that some time will indeed turn these into fantastic sticks. the vbmf's i got earlier were very smokable now, but again, i know they're only gonna get better. find some and put em down. your patience will be rewarded.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I smoked another pigtail short the other day and it was great. No draw issues, and it burned great. I picked up some great earthy flavors while smoking it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I had a pigtail short this morning on the deck after some fruit salad and iced coffee. Young cigar needs more time still enjoyable.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Can somebody PM me his email addy, or
the url for Wade's site? I've forgotten it! 

Thanks!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

I smoked my 1st one 2 weeks ago, the dart piggy.
I liked it, it was sent to me with 2 other sizes.
I think they are a few yrs old.
I traded for them. Good cigars.


----------

